# Unique Wedding Workshop in Monterey



## Winterson (Mar 22, 2009)

April 30 through May 3, 2009 there will be a Jumpstart wedding photography workshop in Monterey, California. In addition to instruction on posing, lighting, the workshop participants will be photographing a real wedding from beginning to end (and be able to use their images afterwards), the workshop covers all of the business aspects of wedding photography are also covered including creating portfolios, packages and pricing, contracts, insurance, sample albums, digital workflow, digital proof CDs, album design software, selecting album vendors, retouching and image enhancement in Photoshop, and more. The May workshop is for Nikon shooters and later workshops will target Canon equipment users. Workshops are limited to 4 photographers.


  An important difference with the Jumpstart wedding photography workshop is that all participants will be actively involved in photographing a real wedding from start to finish. The wedding will be a military wedding including the saber ceremony and a reception in Herrmann Hall at what was formerly the Del Monte Hotel And with only 5 photographers in total everyone gets to shoot which is much different than workshops with 12-20 photographers and there is little opportunity to shoot and the people are models and one does not get a chance to go through the full flow of the day and all the kinds of picture taking challenges from candids and directed groups shots, formals, detail shots and cake cutting, garter toss, reception dancing and all the other important areas to master. 


Prior to the day of the wedding the workshop photographers will receive one to two full days of information and instruction in posing, lighting, camera and flash settings, composition, and tricks of the trade before they photograph the wedding, and they will be able to have their work reviewed after the wedding. All photographers will retain the right to use their images from the workshop for their own advertising and promotional needs.


  Additional information on the wedding photography workshop can be found at Jumpstart&#153; Wedding Photography Workshop by Lightsmith Photography


----------



## Gailpetersen (Mar 22, 2009)

Bruce photographed my sister's wedding two years ago and he was amazing going all day long without a break and the pictures were fantastic so naturally when I heard about the workshop I knew I wanted to go. I have paid for quite a few workshops, including one in Tallahassee Florida last year that was a waste of time and money, and by Bambi Cantrell that was really good, but the best by far was the one with Bruce in Monterey. 


Bruce covered all aspects of the business side and the photography side and gave lots of examples and provided illustrated handouts and there was plenty of time to ask questions, shoot, and have our work critiqued with helpful suggestions on how to make images better the next time. Shooting at real wedding and being able to actually be a part of it taking pictures and not just shooting over the photographer/instructor's shoulder is the best way I know to learn what to do and when and it helped me get more confident that I could photograph a wedding on my own and get the job done for the bride. 


Thank you Bruce!!!!

Gail Petersen


----------



## MBasile (Mar 22, 2009)

Too bad I'm broke and lack a Nikon or Canon!

(Nice to see some local shooters posting up on here though)


----------



## Winterson (Mar 24, 2009)

I have shot many weddings with Nikon, Canon, and Fuji cameras and gotten good results. I have no doubt that people are creating great images with Sony and Olympus cameras as well. There are just more choices in terms of lenses and flash and 3rd party accessories for the Nikon and Canon systems and more people with experience to turn to when you have a problem or concern with your gear or your images. It is also easy to find rental gear to extend your own kit for a project, wedding, special trip, etc.


----------



## MBasile (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, the lack of 3rd party support is really the only downfall of the Sony for me right now


----------



## jakehussie (Apr 3, 2009)

I love canon ......they came well 






 PR: wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I: wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L: wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LD: wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I: wait...wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C: wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SD: wait...


----------

